# mousepad comp



## supersly_jones (Jan 10, 2005)

whats everyones favorite mouse pads?...please post pics or links to them so we know what they look like


----------



## mgoldb2 (Jan 10, 2005)

this mousepad have improve my abilty to play FPS greatly.  My head shots went way up.( I half to admit before I got this mouse pad I was using the surface of my desk)

http://www.newegg.com/app/viewProductDesc.asp?description=17-114-151&depa=0


----------



## SFR (Jan 10, 2005)

lol I havent thought about my mousepad in years.  I still have a thin, cheap mouse pad that says "It's A Mouse Pad" and I couldnt be happier with it.


----------



## SlothX311 (Jan 10, 2005)

lol yeah im still using the good ol desk as my mouse pad....i havent had one of those for years......


----------



## supersly_jones (Jan 10, 2005)

i have been looking at the func pad for awhile....has the highest rating at newegg.com


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 11, 2005)

*Lol*

The best mousepad is NO mousepad . I just hate that feeling ob being restricted. I am not a gamer and I know that in gaming, a good mousepad is pretty important. However, for a normal user, with FREEDOM in mind, I would recommend my combo...a wireless mouse and a desk as a mousepad.

JAN


----------



## [tab] (Jan 15, 2005)

Mine looks like this.


----------



## supersly_jones (Jan 15, 2005)

hard har


----------



## 4W4K3 (Jan 15, 2005)

$.99 all black squishy mouse pad from Fry's Electronics. Done me good for years


----------



## supersly_jones (Jan 16, 2005)

i got my func pad in today...its really nice....fixed my mouse problems


----------



## jancz3rt (Jan 18, 2005)

*What problems?*

Could you say what problems it solved? That interests me man. Thanks in advance.

JAN


----------



## Bobo (Jan 19, 2005)

[tab] said:
			
		

> Mine looks like this.



Is that what your desk looks like too?


----------



## Echo_ (Jan 19, 2005)

those func pads are... plasticy right???


----------



## supersly_jones (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah...i just got mine...its a wierd plastic...its works very well...very smooth...picks up great...i luv it...and the alum case is cool too


----------



## [tab] (Jan 19, 2005)

Bobo said:
			
		

> Is that what your desk looks like too?


Naaa... I'm not as tidy as that.


----------

